# VSA / PicoPic help



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Has PicoBotics disappeared from the web? I need to configure 2 PicoPics to miniSSC mode using their utility program but can't seem to find it on the web. I have it on this PC but was unable to copy it and install it onto my haunt PC. Problem is, I can configure 1 of them for com port 1 on this PC but I only have 1 serial com port here. I use 2 serial ports on the haunt PC, 1 for each board. I know that one option is to split com port 1 and re-address the second picopic for addresses 20 thru 39 but would rather not. Yet another option is to use stock configuration and control the servos in pico mode of VSA. There was some discussion a while back on doing the latter but as I recall, it didn't work for Randyaz. Has anyone figured this out? HELP! I need to get started programming the show...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Did you need the Pico2000-4 file?
I have that one if you need it.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

The only name I can find on the file is PicoPicSetup.exe version 1.0.0.1


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Here is a link from the wayback machine... all the site is there and working

http://web.archive.org/web/20060222000332/http://www.picobotics.com/index.html


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Once again, my friend, you have saved the day...
did you ever get vsa to work in pico mode?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I never really fooled around with it after the initial try... seems that others posted that they had...but I dont remember who


----------

